# Kitchen faucets without o-rings



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have pretty much stopped putting in kitchen faucets that use o-rings in the spout swivel because the o-rings wear our quickly in our hard water. I have a customer with a spout mounted water filter that wants a new faucet. I normally install a center pullout faucet but I can't install his water filter on the center pullout faucet.

What's the solution? Install a water dispenser with an under sink filter?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have found many on the faucet filter set-ups the o-rings wear out much faster....usually on the Delta faucets but an o-ring is an o-ring unless your supplier can get nitrile ones.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Protech said:


> I have pretty much stopped putting in kitchen faucets that use o-rings in the spout swivel because the o-rings wear our quickly in our hard water. I have a customer with a spout mounted water filter that wants a new faucet. I normally install a center pullout faucet but I can't install his water filter on the center pullout faucet.
> 
> What's the solution? Install a water dispenser with an under sink filter?



Explain to the customer the issue you find with the seals on faucets.....install the one he wants, but don't warranty....document that you explained and have customer sign off...
I hate those faucet mounted filters....they tear up faucets anyway.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Explain to the customer the issue you find with the seals on faucets.....install the one he wants, but don't warranty....document that you explained and have customer sign off...
> I hate those faucet mounted filters....they tear up faucets anyway.


yeah, I think that's part of the reason the o-rings failed to begin with. I'm thinking a deck mounted water filter is the ticket.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Install a carbon filter undersink with a dispenser spout. You could even upgrade them to an RO system.

And it don't matter who made the faucet- moen, delta, etc. The o-rings will ware out. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was thinking an RO would be the way the way to go also. They're not that much money and if they want to be cheap, a carbon block filter would be just as good as what they have and cost less to maintain.







Paul


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Moen makes a faucet that has the filter water built in Chateau w/ ChoiceFlo F7425. Its one of their new faucets out there for sale. Havent installed one yet but looks like its a answer to those ugly filters.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

http://builder.moen.com/newProducts/choiceflo.html?source=BuilderNP This is the moen spec page on it.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Why not install a cold spigot


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Why not install a cold spigot


You'd think you would be able to find one of those still. I could not for the life of me dig one up a few months back when I needed to.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> You'd think you would be able to find one of those still. I could not for the life of me dig one up a few months back when I needed to.


 
Delta has one that is a crystal handle. The picture is of a central brass faucet.


----------

